# My Wolf update



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

My previous thread was closed as it had gone waaaaaay off topic so I decided to start a new one.

My Juvenille Parachromis Dovii laid eggs around 4-5 days ago.

This was interesting in itself as the fish are very much sub 5" fish nose to tail. They are usually breeding at a much larger size. The eggs started turning white and fuzzy but the female was not tending to them so I assumed all infertile.

BUT...........

This morning I have little wrigglers flying around the plant pot where she laid them.... She has been scooping them up and placing them in a pile of gravel that I laid out for her. I have a bare bottom tank so laid out small piles of large gravel for her to deposit them in if they hatched.

I cant see how many there are but I would say 40-50 at a push. Considering her small size and the amount that died off I am impressed with that. When adult clutches of 1000 can easily be had.

They are both guarding the young and I am pleased with that. Its good that they have established a bond at a young age.

I have been trying to take pictures but as soon as I see one it vanishes again.

Boom : victory:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

caribe said:


> My previous thread was closed as it had gone waaaaaay off topic so I decided to start a new one.
> 
> My Juvenille Parachromis Dovii laid eggs around 4-5 days ago.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! make sure you have lotta lotta pictures documenting the whole process, could be an interesting write up in it : victory:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Got some pictures of the eggs and the parents with them. Need to look out my proper camera that I use for motorsport as it has a BIIIIIG lens on it lol

Just gotta stand across the ther side of the room to use it or it wont focus :lol2: and I have lost the smaller lens.

They are not known to breed at a small size and people in a way rightly questioned me on it. But I am pleased that on this instance my theory was correct.

I dont expect that the young will survive, but will give them the best shot. Just pleased to see the parents especially the female tending to them and keeping them in check already.

The male guards the perimeter around the back of the plant pot and occasionally makes a trip to the front of the tank to shake but thats about it. They will bolt and hide as soon as I open the lid to feed them.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm assuming they are alone in the tank?


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Doodle said:


> I'm assuming they are alone in the tank?


There is a small plec that dots about but he is chased away when he comes anywhere near them anyway. The male tands to grab his tail and deposit him elsewhere :lol2: but he keeps coming back.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

is the big lens a telephoto?
if it is, which seems so.. it will be worse than the standard kit lens most slrs come with. it won't focus too close.

well done on the babies.. hopefully most of them will live


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> is the big lens a telephoto?
> if it is, which seems so.. it will be worse than the standard kit lens most slrs come with. it won't focus too close.
> 
> well done on the babies.. hopefully most of them will live


I use it for motor racing and its hopeless up close. I have a big living room but dont know if I can get far enough back against the wall to take the picture.

Will see what I get from them, its just good to see that they hatched out and I was not going crazy when they started to display breeding behaviour.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Man I'd so love to take some babies off you, but I can't :lol2:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Well the little fishes are still going. Feeding them some home made fry food at the moment. They wont be free swimming for a while so will keep up the water changes and hope that they grow up.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Will maybe post it on the PFK site :whistling2: :no1:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

caribe said:


> Will maybe post it on the PFK site :whistling2: :no1:


deffo! get the photos sorted, organise a proper post detailing what happened and when, and post it, I'm sure people will be interested  [Just make sure that its an informative post, not one referencing a certain forumite who didn't believe you]


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Genius  a proper finger up if there ever was one LOL


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Moogloo said:


> Genius  a proper finger up if there ever was one LOL


I wouldn;t go down that road, the forumite in question should be man enough to accept that (s)he was wrong, and accept that themselves. Which Ibelieve they have done by not continuing to argue. That should be the end of it. For all the pointless bickering (ref: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1368/987251565_22ea2338dd.jpg ) at least theres something to further the hobby and add aditional insight to a species that clearly isn't fully understood


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Doodle said:


> I wouldn;t go down that road, the forumite in question should be man enough to accept that (s)he was wrong, and accept that themselves. Which Ibelieve they have done by not continuing to argue. That should be the end of it. For all the pointless bickering (ref: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1368/987251565_22ea2338dd.jpg ) at least theres something to further the hobby and add aditional insight to a species that clearly isn't fully understood


I agree with you totally. Sick of arguments, just think that there are alot of people guilty on all forums of jumping in to heavily and trying to force there opinion.

I am a nice calm person so i never rise to bait :whistling2: :blush:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not argueing. But I wonder why there are still no pics? If you can take such clear shots of the eggs, why no fry shots?

I really think you chould also post the thread on bigger aquatic forums where there are many serious cichlid keepers. To educate them. I doubt anyone who's kept large cichlids will believe you, hence the recomendation you take pics of the tiny fry with the parents right now. 

I hope you see that as constructive advise?


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Because the wrigglers are in the flower pot, look at the previous pics, see the large gravel thats in there. They are under there and I only see them when one dots away and the female picks at it.

I can move the gravel and take a pic but I dont want to disturb them too much as I am sure you can appreciate.

But I swear on everyone dear to me's life... they are there.

I will endeviour to take a pic with the high quality camera tonight!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh and doubt I can take a pic of the little ones with the parents as if I have to move rocks to take pictures then the female vanishes to the other side of the tank.

I have my rubbish iphone camera or a large lens camera. But for the clear camera I need to be at the other end of the room and there is no guarantee that I can focus.

I will take a video as you will atleast be able to make them out as wriggling. I dont know how to upload a video though if im honest. I only have my iphone for that, i usually take a picture and then send it to facebook, save it to me desktop and then upload to photobucket...

There must be a quicker way... (I am a comp program tech as well just to make it more embarassing for me)


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Use youtube and upload pics of the wrigglers and parents to there. 

I think that will be the easiest solution.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats one of the wrigglers. I have a video as well.

How do I get the video I have of the parents and the fry off me phone?????


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Video is uploading now to photobucket....

My apologies.

You can see the size of the girl against my hand. I can get the measuring tape back out if required.

What I would "like" after the video is watched.... is to actually please get some recognition. I was made to feel like an idiot if im honest, like I knew nothing. For someone to say that people need to ignore my advice as I know nothing etc based on my theory for them breeding.....

This was said from day 1 by me as text book breeding behaviour from the female. Now they have laid there eggs and they have hatched out and eating my home made fry food.

Hopefully they will become free swimming soon. I dont actyally want any young If im honest so may get rid of the female in months to come. But for now they will have a good home.

Any questions then please ask.

CAN WE KEEP THIS THREAD POLITE AS WELL PLEASE :lol2:

http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u144/caribegt4/?action=view&current=007-4.mp4


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Video at the bottom of the previous post.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

:whistling2:

It is difficult to see them in the video but you can see them wriggling about. There is actually more than I first thought if im honest. See how many mature. 

If they survive then if anyone wants any then feel free to come and get some. The parents will be stunners when there bigger as they already look like mini adults now. So would be a fair bet that the babies will be as well.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

:whistling2:aaaarghh..
do you post ?


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> :whistling2:aaaarghh..
> do you post ?


 
???? eh?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

caribe said:


> ???? eh?


do you post baby fishies ?
t'was a joke.. a poor one at that


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

:lol2:

I was confused.

The thing is with Dovii and most cichlids to be fair. Is once they breed they tend to just keep going....

I am happy with the 2 fish as wet pets and will need to get rid of the female if thats the case.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
keep both of them.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Will see how it goes.

There known for there volatile behaviour so you just cant tell with them im afraid.

Hopefully be able to keep both of them. The upgrade tank that they will be in they will be able to grow to almost full size in, and then they will be moved to the pond set up.

Will be nice.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Well there still going. Have been moved about a few times by the female who has now become very protective of them.

If I go near the plant pot now she no longer retreats and stands her ground. (good girl)


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Fry now free swimming.

Female gave me a good bite when I was trying to feed the fry.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Its funny, the male is looking after a small breakaway group of around 30 fish in the middle of the tank and the female is looking after the rest. If the female comes to get them back he fends her off, she does the same when he goes to "steal" more.

Never seen that behaviour before.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Got any full set up pics?


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Only angled pics as it sits behind the couch so need to move that unless I take directly from the sides but I have a few like that.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Fish still going strong.

Not that many left as they have been chewing on each other, but the ones left are growing quickly and eating well.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Glad to hear they're doing well :2thumb:

Where are the pictures?? I demand pictures!! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

nice.
good parenting skills..
whoever doubted you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> nice.
> good parenting skills..
> whoever doubted you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Someone who stopped posting on this section for now :lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Caribe are wolfs from the cichilid family (sorry im new too knowing my genus`s with trops as always took shop as the gospel till lately)

Either way stunning fish you have


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Why aye shop gospel is always "interesting" yeah your right they are wolf cichlids or parachromis dovii to quote there true name. One of the top 5 biggest cichlids and probably the most aggressive of the lot. They generally hate other fish and are known for clearing out tanks over night. These 2 are very small at the moment but already draw blood when they bite..... It's a painful exercise cleaning large ones out. 

They make great wet pets, but when there breeding all bets are off. Not many people keep them due to there size and temper but I have loved them for more years than I care to remember. If anyone wants any of the young then there free to collect once they are a bit older.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

caribe said:


> These 2 are very small at the moment but already draw blood when they bite..... It's a painful exercise cleaning large ones out.


hahaha... all 3 cichlid species (cons, rainbows and H. pearsei) draw blood when they bite.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Carbie your in NE (as am i),,,,,,what are a adult pairs requirements....I would pay something for them tho after all uve rasied um which aint free (apart from parts of fingers they nibbled)


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Aww! They're beautiful! :flrt: They look like little teeny tetras! 

It's hard to think something so cute and innocent looking grows up to be such a monster!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I genuinely wouldn't want owt for them. They need a big tank with excellent filtration. That's the key for them. They don't grow that quickly but you really want a minimum of a 200 gallon tank but ideally as big as possible. Height of tank is not really important, just as large a swimming foot print as possible. 

Yeah there like we teeny tetra that eat each other 

Tom, pretty much all cichlids can draw blood, just these have the dental equipment to do alot of damage.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Upgraded the tank for now. 800 litres for the pair who have spawned twice since the last one. Fortunately they eat the eggs as I dont want them to hatch as got no one wanting any.

FREE DOVII YOUNG IF ANYONE WANTS THEM :flrt:


----------



## blowupcavs (Sep 1, 2007)

love doviis good to hear you have bred them. i found mine where just nuts even for doviis and attacked the filter pipes when they spawned.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

caribe said:


> Why aye shop gospel is always "interesting" yeah your right they are wolf cichlids or parachromis dovii to quote there true name. One of the top 5 biggest cichlids and probably the most aggressive of the lot. They generally hate other fish and are known for clearing out tanks over night. These 2 are very small at the moment but already draw blood when they bite..... It's a painful exercise cleaning large ones out.
> 
> They make great wet pets, but when there breeding all bets are off. Not many people keep them due to there size and temper but I have loved them for more years than I care to remember. If anyone wants any of the young then there free to collect once they are a bit older.



You are my F*ck*ng HERO!!! You are truly the baddest of bad-ass Fish-keepers!!! I'm so friggen jealous.....I will definitely take a few of those hatchling when they are big enough to take small pellets. PM me whenever, Bro.


----------

